# R35 Differences : UKDM, USDM and JDM



## saurus (Jan 7, 2007)

What are the differences within UKDM, USDM and JDM spec R35 GTRs ? 

I know that the UK and US ones have English menus/buttons/etc. 
But are there any other differences in terms of performance, equipment, etc ? 

Cheers ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

yes but not major, why do you ask?

JDM have slightly harder suspension, 4.5K LC more options like LED's

UK have the wipers/indicators on the other side columb, headlamp wash etc

R


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

First year USDM and JDM models have adjustable exhaust cam timing, but it is zero as stock. Later models only have the intake cam timing adjustable. Doesn't seem to make a noticeable difference stock or tuned AFAIK though.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Thistle,

do you tune the inlet cam on your maps?


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

Robbie J said:


> JDM have slightly harder suspension
> R


Actually, spring rates are higher on European & US models than JDM.
JDM can feel firmer due to more frequent contact with the bump stops.
SPEC V spring rates are all the same regardless of destination.

There are 4 engine variants (09MY)
1. UK & JDM
2. EUR LHD
3. US & CAN
4. SPEC V

Otherwise all the other differences are just dull things.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Abbey M/S said:


> Thistle,
> 
> do you tune the inlet cam on your maps?


Yes, advanced inlet cam for spool/torque, and a retard at the top for anti-reversion.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Yeah thats what I would do. Did you try and tweak the cars with variable exhaust cam,s?


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Cobb's staged maps for the cars with intake and exhaust cam timing control come with a dyno developed map that most tuners are then leaving alone for stock turbo cars.

They did not repeat the work for the inlet cam timing control only cars. My road based acceleration testing revealed an increase in torque from the change, but no dramatic change in boost threshold, although this has dropped considerably with the new boost control method, on a stock car you can now have 1 bar at about 2500 RPM and still have it at 7000 RPM, with 1.2 bar from about 3000 to 5600 RPM. Not quite as high/wide on the boost as you can get on a 4G63 on a stock turbo (although I am talking basic breathing mods here so not entirely comparable), but it drives beautifully as a flexible road car.


----------



## saurus (Jan 7, 2007)

thanks for the replies guys. 

If I were to buy a JDM R35 GTR, would it be possible to change the buttons, 
menus, etc into English like the UK spec ones ? If so, how much would it cost ?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

err steering wheel on the wrong sie (for the yanks) !!!


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

The front and rear side markers are also different in colour.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Ian C said:


> There are 4 engine variants (09MY)
> 1. UK & JDM
> 2. EUR LHD
> 3. US & CAN
> 4. SPEC V


The UK engines are different from the EUR engines? In what way?


----------



## Browse (Jan 1, 2013)

I've heard that the air bag system (sensors and ECU) might be different between the US and EU/UK versions for early R35 s. Has anyone seen this (e.g., different part-numbers)?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Browse said:


> I've heard that the air bag system (sensors and ECU) might be different between the US and EU/UK versions for early R35 s. Has anyone seen this (e.g., different part-numbers)?


LOL all cars are hand made in the same factory :chuckle:

However, the US air bag system may be different (bigger and stronger) due to the amount of EXTRA Cheese on thier Cheeseburgers !:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Browse (Jan 1, 2013)

Steve said:


> LOL all cars are hand made in the same factory :chuckle:
> 
> However, the US air bag system may be different (bigger and stronger) due to the amount of EXTRA Cheese on thier Cheeseburgers !:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


You must be going to different curry places than me...

... Perhaps it has more to do with different average speeds *actually* experienced. With the M4/M25 that must be about 10mph... whereas while in the US I've often had lorry drivers actually passing me at speeds over the limit (something that NEVER happens to me in the UK).

Nevertheless, in the litigious USA, I would not be surprised if it is true that their air bag requirements are more technical/advanced. Has anyone tripped upon this?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Browse said:


> You must be going to different curry places than me...
> 
> ... Perhaps it has more to do with different average speeds *actually* experienced. With the M4/M25 that must be about 10mph... whereas while in the US I've often had lorry drivers actually passing me at speeds over the limit (something that NEVER happens to me in the UK).
> 
> Nevertheless, in the litigious USA, I would not be surprised if it is true that their air bag requirements are more technical/advanced. Has anyone tripped upon this?


I lived in the US for 3 years, no lorry ever passed me, you need to get out of 2nd gear more !

Going back to what I said, all the cars are made in the same factory, so I cannot see them stopping the production plant and putting different air bags in


----------



## Browse (Jan 1, 2013)

Interesting: as the reason for my question is that I'm looking to import my UK GT-R into the USA. "Run away screaming" is often the comment for those that have attempted any RHD import.

A "NHTSA Registered Importer" of R33s states that he believes that there 'might' be critical safety requirement differences between the R35s... and there are definitely differences between the versions (even Wikipedia shows differences (see powertrain)) Then there are the biased head-lamps, no rear EU fog-lamp, etc.


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

I bought a MY10 in the US and mechanically it looks pretty much the same as my current UK 09 car apart from my US one has sat radio/Nav.

I looked into importing my UK car into the US afew years back and gave up on the idea due to the ballache of it all and red tape.

Let us know how you get on, if you have any luck I may re-visit the idea.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yep, I just hired a load of American muscle cars when I was there !!

Too much faffin around to import / export cars to US and back


----------

